# gst calc



## en123456 (Mar 22, 2019)

hi uber drivers netwrok team,

need some advice. need to pay my gst for the first time. below are my statements from uber and ola. so im gueesiing its 190+52=$242. right? your assistance is greatly appreciated. dont really wanna get a professional for such a small amount as im only part timer

uber gst $190










ola gst $52


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

en123456 said:


> hi uber drivers netwrok team,
> 
> need some advice. need to pay my gst for the first time. below are my statements from uber and ola. so im gueesiing its 190+52=$242. right? your assistance is greatly appreciated. dont really wanna get a professional for such a small amount as im only part timer
> 
> ...


You have overstated your GST liability.

Divide the totals by 11 and not by 10.

Also, claim a GST credit for the business portion of your expenses.


----------

